# Bioshock Theme



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a cool idea, but it's a big one and you don't have a whole lot of time to work with. I never got around to playing all the way through the game so I'm not much help for giving ideas, but if I were you I would just choose one simple thing and build off of that...there's no way you could fit the entire game into one party lol, you would have to throw a couple of parties. A Big Daddy prop would be very cool, but I imagine it would also be expensive and time consuming (especially if you've never built anything full scale before). There are a few tutorials online about how to build your own Big Daddy _costume_, if you're interested you could check them out. You could also try to get a bunch of cheap dolls from thrifts stores and do them up as Little Sisters. This theme is awesome and it's not likely it's been done before so don't give up on it *shakes fist*. Sorry I can't be more help XS Good luck!


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Sugar Skull!

The world of Rapture is entirely too large for one party, I agree. Unless I had an entire club rented out, of course. No, I was thinking of adopting some facets from a few different sections of the city. The Medical Pavilion is a must as that is one creepy place, and maybe Sander Cohen's Fort Frolic. Throw in some of the New Year's Party and you've got plenty to develop from. What we've done in the past is have murals done of some of the bigger, more important pieces and forego the large props as they aren't really conducive to storage, nor to be used all that often. A Big Daddy life size on the wall would work very well. Can't really be a costume for something like this- too big and cumbersome for me! More like a splicer or Cohen.

So that said, I'm thinking of making a few of the worlds in different rooms of the house. The dance floor from either Cohen's apartment or the stage in Frolic. Bathrooms from throughout the story. Kitchens as well. A wealth of ideas that just have to be implemented. The only unfortunate thing is that not a lot of people are familiar with the game so I don't see a lot of costumes coming from it. Which is too bad since there are some great ones to be made. All that means is I'll have to include some information on either the invites or follow up with the guests as we go.

This isn't set in stone yet. I've actually been told to revisit our "Wonderland" from last year, or a "Nightmare Before Christmas" theme. Either would be easier, but not nearly as fun IMHO.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooh cool theme, Bioshocks awesome. My son has a replica of the big daddy toy the little sisters carry around.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea! I've seen a few people dressed in Big Daddy costumes at anime conventions. If you do a web search for Big Daddy cosplay or Bioshock cosplay you will probably find some tips/ideas for making one.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

goombah said:


> The only unfortunate thing is that not a lot of people are familiar with the game so I don't see a lot of costumes coming from it. Which is too bad since there are some great ones to be made. All that means is I'll have to include some information on either the invites or follow up with the guests as we go.


Do the ones that don't know about Bioshock have modded PS3s???? You could give them burned copies of the game along with their invites lol... Seriously I wouldn't worry too much about your guests not being familiar with the game, they don't need to be in order to enjoy this kind of theme. I really like the idea of each room being a different world, guests will want to get up and explore them ( I know I would). I've seen a few pictures of the Bioshock release party and I'm surprised at how small and simplistic it looked. There were posters and a few under water elements but nothing spectactular. One lady who attended it wrote about girls serving her shots from syringes though which sounded pretty cool. It's a shame that I've only ever known people who almost worked for the company or have a friend of friend who do, I would've gotten any of them to ask for ideas lol. You should definitely update when you figure out some more things to do, I want to see your pics when you're finished! Then you can set the standards for all other Bioshock parties.


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Sugar_Skull said:


> Do the ones that don't know about Bioshock have modded PS3s???? You could give them burned copies of the game along with their invites lol... Seriously I wouldn't worry too much about your guests not being familiar with the game, they don't need to be in order to enjoy this kind of theme. I really like the idea of each room being a different world, guests will want to get up and explore them ( I know I would). I've seen a few pictures of the Bioshock release party and I'm surprised at how small and simplistic it looked. There were posters and a few under water elements but nothing spectactular. One lady who attended it wrote about girls serving her shots from syringes though which sounded pretty cool. It's a shame that I've only ever known people who almost worked for the company or have a friend of friend who do, I would've gotten any of them to ask for ideas lol. You should definitely update when you figure out some more things to do, I want to see your pics when you're finished! Then you can set the standards for all other Bioshock parties.


Actually, I'd be better off giving them copies of the original PC game since everyone has one of those (well, almost everyone... Macs not included)! Might actually make CD-ROMS to include in the invites which have pictures of the underwater world and the people in it to give guests an idea of what they are in for. "Would you kindly come to our party?"  My old house would have been much better as I had more rooms to work with, instead of the great room we have now. But as it is I've got plenty of ideas and parts of the city to draw from. Our back deck overlooks the water so Fontaine Fisheries could even be pulled off. We'll see. There are just so many sections of Rapture- restaurants, apartments, dance halls, theaters, the little girls rooms, strip clubs, etc. I need to decide which is going to be the focal point in our great room since that is where most people will be. Or that this is in fact our theme since I have been given other suggestions as well.

Since I am known for my wicked home-derived jello-shots, the syringes are a must! They are one of my inspirations for this whole theme in the first place! Now if I could make an Eve syringe like below somehow work as a drink/shot container...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/gamer/d54d/

I'll have to work on that, possible modifying one.

And I'm thinking our wall artwork will be something akin to this, the last thing you see as a little sister is about to plunge the syringe in to take your ADAM:










As for costumes, I'm thinking Sander Cohen for myself. My wife a more adult version of a Little Sister. The ADAM syringe would be my main project prop to make. Already getting things for that. Still would need to make a bunny mask, though.

One thing I'd love to figure out from the release party is the bubbles from the ceiling. I've seen the pictures but can't exactly make out how they did it. Possibly cd's or something. 

Yeah, I've got a lot to work on. No shortage of material!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This would honestly be one of the coolest halloween parties ever! I myself am a big fan of the Bioshock series.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I think giving out copies of the game (or the game demo) with the invitations is a great idea!

If you don't already have your invitations planned, one of these would be a cool picture to put on them:


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

You probably won't be able to modify the syringe to use for shots, you'd have to use something like the dental kind (without the needle). The one on the site is just decorative and even if you ripped the whole thing apart there would be no way to make it work like a real syringe, but they do look friggin sweet and would be awesome just to carry around. As for the bubbles, I'm sure it's not the department you want to be looking in right now, but try clear plastic christmas balls. I'm almost positive that's what they used for the release party.


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

I love this idea! I hope you use the game music!


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Haunted Horror, those would be awesome invitations! Working on that idea as we speak and I'll see how I can incorporate those. As I said before, the RSVP or the introduction will definitely ask "Would You Kindly..." Multiple pictures to give an idea of the environment are also in the works.

Sugar Skull, I know I can't use those syringes, but they'd be sweet as props. Our shots will be in specific jello shot syringes (might make some customizations) and a new twist, the shotgun shooters this year. Yeah, my parties are a little more on the "party" side as well as themed! I'm waiting on the materials to get here to build an ADAM syringe. I haven't seen one yet that allows one to actually drink from it. They all fasten via the lid to the body of the pump handle and epoxy the nipple on the traditional "bottom" of the bottle. I'm working on changing that. Lot of materials to get, though. I need my handle to get here before I can order most of them. However, I did get a vintage baby bottle off E-bay today.

Side note on E-bay: Watching an auction right now for a poster of Jasmine Jolene and it's almost over. Thing will go for around $40. Ouch! I want it, but not that bad.

Going to make labels for goodies, too. Pep bars, creme cake, specific wine bottles from the different wineries in Rapture. All the little stuff is obvious. Now to figure out the actual environments...

Yeah, I'm thinking the clear bubbles as well. Trying to figure out if I can get them slightly colored and put some LED lights inside for a better glow.

View attachment 12280


View attachment 12281


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Zillah said:


> I love this idea! I hope you use the game music!


Oh yeah! I've got the soundtracks for both 1 and 2. For those that haven't heard them, they are top notch. Sinatra, The Andrews Sisters, Tchikovsky... they really did their homework for this franchise. I've also got to go through a bunch of files that have the actual sounds from the first game as well. Audio Diaries, background sounds, etc. 

Only Bioshock can make me get jittery and break out in goose bumps whenever I hear, "How Much Is That Doggie In The Window?"! I'll never listen to that song the same way again.

View attachment 12284


View attachment 12285


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You can buy jello shot injectors

http://www.hurricaneshooters.com/Jello-Shots-p/jello pack.htm
http://www.barproducts.com/


This Big Sister costume is awesome, I want one!

YouTube - Bleep Bloop: Bioshock 2 Constume


http://bigsisteriswatching.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Goombah,
40 is a bit much for it lol, but to the right person I suppose it's worth it... I do like the idea of illuminating the bubbles some how. Have you thought about using a bubble machine? I've got one and it's pretty sweetass but the only issue is it can make hardwood/laminate floors slippery if used for too long. I've been wanting to use blacklight bubbles but can't find it anywhere in Canada, and I'm not looking to spend an insane amount of money over ebay. The vintage baby bottle sounds cool! And also there's nothing wrong with the more "party"side of a party lol YD


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep, barproducts.com is a winner for all of our necessities! Everyone should check that site for their drinkware and supplies.

I got my gas pump handle for the Adam syringe today. It perfectly matches the ones in the games. However, the thing is pretty heavy! And once I add the liquid in the bottle it'll get more so. My wife is going to have to hit the gym to carry that thing around. I give a shot at building it out next week. I'll document how I'm doing. For a first class build, check out this guy's syringe:

http://volpinprops.blogspot.com/2009/02/bioshock-little-sister-adam-syringe.html

Search his site. He made easily the most incredible Big Daddy costume I've ever seen. He is unreal.

I was thinking about a bubble machine, but not really sure because we don't like all the soap residue on the carpet and wood floors. However, it may become an option if, as I'm tending, we use the garage as well. No harm except the concrete floor could get a little slippery. Fog machine is a definite and I need to build a chiller.

I believe our graphic artist is on board for our main mural. Just need to get that figured out. Probably adapt a Big Daddy, Little Sister, and a Splicer in some kind of scene that really draws people in. Have to incorporate the undersea part as well. Black lights are all over our house and implementing the glow of the sister's eyes and the red of the Daddy's helmet should work really well. Then the rest of the decorating can take it further. 

View attachment 12341


View attachment 12342


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sugar_Skull said:


> I've been wanting to use blacklight bubbles but can't find it anywhere in Canada, and I'm not looking to spend an insane amount of money over ebay. YD


This place is in Montreal and sells UV bubbles, they have them in gold and blue..blues out of stock but I'm sure they'll have it back in stock soon

http://www.glowproducts.ca/id4.html


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

great idea , great games - looking forward to seeing how this turns out
oh and i almost shot pop out of my nose when i saw the cat pic - 
frickin funny


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

That guy's syringe looks intense o.o and heavy lol. I want one now. I'm scopin out his other entries and I think I might bookmark him lol. The Lady Gaga thing is funny, it just shows how terribly un-original she really is. I can't wait to see your progress!! 

Halloween_sucks_in_the_UK- That's awesome that you found a Canadian seller!! The unfortunate thing is they only sell it 1 oz, I'd have to buy a few of them, but they have so many other awesome products too! Like a Space Invader door mat!! Thanks XD


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

This also is a pretty cool Bioshock-related invitation I found online:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/djhertz/3381201350/


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

For the love of God, where did this guy come up with that price? For his sake I hope he gets it, but wow....

Yes, I want it, but that's a wee bit out of my sensible range:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOSHOCK-Life-Size-BIG-DADDY-Statue-7-feet-Tall-RARE-/330471185779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf19e1d73

Off to the hardware store tomorrow to get working on the ADAM syringe. The gas pump handle I have is really cool, and the engineering is typical of the time. Which is to say elegant and simplistic. I can take most of it apart by hand, but will need to apply some serious torque to get the top of the nozzle off, if I can at all. It all hinges on attaching the bottle to the handle without having to reverse it and use the screw top as the attach point. I'll start experimenting and see how it goes.

Thanks for the invite Haunted Horror. I saw that a while back and totally forgot about it!

View attachment 12421


View attachment 12422


View attachment 12423


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I wanna know how come they sell a commercially-made EVE syringe but no ADAM?? 
Link: http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/gamer/d54d/


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

HauntedHorror said:


> I wanna know how come they sell a commercially-made EVE syringe but no ADAM??
> Link: http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/gamer/d54d/


Supposedly on the horizon. I believe they are releasing Splicer masks in, get this, NOVEMBER. Nice timing. Gotta have them for Christmas, but not for Halloween? Through Toys r Us, if the blogs are to be believed. NECA might want to rethink their marketing. From a year ago:

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2009/07/necas-bioshock-toys-are-disturbingly-awesome/

And more recently:

http://www.gamervision.com/users/00_19/articles/toy_fair_2010_neca

Toys r Us rumor mill:

http://tomopop.com/bioshock-2-figurine-neca-toy-s-exclusive-toys-r-us-set-gets-photos-14209.phtml

Currently working on my ADAM syringe. Thing is heavy! My wife is going to have to bulk up since she's a petite little thing. Hope to have a working prototype tomorrow to test out some of the features; i.e. can the bottle hold up to being the first I've seen that you can actually drink from!

View attachment 12540


View attachment 12541


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

goombah said:


> Supposedly on the horizon. I believe they are releasing Splicer masks in, get this, NOVEMBER. Nice timing. Gotta have them for Christmas, but not for Halloween? Through Toys r Us, if the blogs are to be believed. NECA might want to rethink their marketing. From a year ago:


November!? What are they thinking? Wow. If that's correct they're really missing out on the Halloween sales!

I showed the game to a friend of mine's younger sister, and now she and another friend want to dress as a Big Sister and Little Sister for my Halloween party.  The one who wants to dress as a Little Sister is 14 and very small for her age (people often think she's about 10) so I think it's a perfect costume. I might make her a syringe for it, but I'm not very good at prop-making... I am thinking of trying to use some type of Supersoaker as a base (probably won't be very accurate, but passable).


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I showed the big sister costume vid to my son last night. He goes awesome, make me one..lol I said " oh yeah I'll just get my glue gun and some toilet roll tubes and whip you one up in a jiffy!"

Erm I don't have the skills required lol


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

HauntedHorror said:


> November!? What are they thinking? Wow. If that's correct they're really missing out on the Halloween sales!
> 
> I showed the game to a friend of mine's younger sister, and now she and another friend want to dress as a Big Sister and Little Sister for my Halloween party.  The one who wants to dress as a Little Sister is 14 and very small for her age (people often think she's about 10) so I think it's a perfect costume. I might make her a syringe for it, but I'm not very good at prop-making... I am thinking of trying to use some type of Supersoaker as a base (probably won't be very accurate, but passable).


The syringe is actually fairly straight forward to put together, if you want to do it without some of the effects. I could make a basic one in a few hours. Mine is taking a while because I'm making it light up and have the bottle usable (drinkable). The light will turn on by squeezing the handle, not by an external switch as I've seen most use. My biggest problem is that I HATE to permanently modify anything. I want to just pull parts off and install new ones without damage to the original item. They need to be swappable if I ever desire to put it back to its original state (of course I'll never do that). I'd have this thing done if I would have just drilled here, cut there, etc. Price I pay for thinking I'm ruining some precious antique! Dammit, I need to convince myself it's just a gas handle...

Good luck with the Big Sister costumes, guys! I've seen how some of them are made and that is some effort. Hint- start with an old globe for the helmet and mod mod mod!

The funny part is we're trying to track down the best pattern for a Little Sister costume for my wife. Need to get that started. I'll do that as soon as I'm done with the syringe. Modifying either a Dorothy or Alice costume is what I've seen is the preferred method. But she wants it to be, well, a little more _adult_, if you know what I mean. And I'm not going to argue...

Oh, guess what my fridge is going to look like...

View attachment 12556


Damn morality:

View attachment 12557


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

That sounds like a great idea for the fridge! I hope you'll be taking a LOT of photos when you're done with the decor and costumes!


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, so it's coming along slowly. Better get moving if we want this thing done! No going back now- invites are going out and a lot of people have been asking if we're throwing a party this year. Of course we are! I could go crazy with all the ideas I have for this thing, but I've been eliminating a lot of them. Just too much material to work with and as I've said before, I could fill a large nightclub with all the settings, etc. I'll post pictures as we go. Decorating is starting in earnest and props are being finished.

View attachment 13704


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

The invitation looks great! I love that you got the "would you kindly" in there! 
The last part about the little sister's orphanage made me go:


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I'd love to see your party photos!
The person who was going to come to mine as the Big Sister didn't have time to make it and the one who wanted to be a Little Sister didn't either, but she decided to be a Little Sister anyway, so she just used clothes she had and it wasn't very "authentic" but it was still pretty cool:

YouTube - Little Sister Bioshock costume


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I wanted to post this in case anyone else is thinking of a Bioshock theme... I'm thinking I might do one next Halloween.

I found this website where you can stream "Rapture Radio" which plays the type of music they play in Bioshock plus "advertisements" for plasmids and things like that.
Here's the link:
http://www.rapturearchives.org/museum.html


I also did a Bioshock costume for an anime convention this month:










(I'm the splicer in red with the black cat mask).

More photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626791655418/

and yet more:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150311889768868.412831.502818867


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

HCC Cosplay did Bioshock for the 2010 San Diego Comic Con masquerade. They won the best workmanship award. There are a handful of articles here and there on the internets... 

http://www.gamesradar.com/f/behind-the-scenes-at-the-comic-con-masquerade/a-2010072717715108011

Judy from HCC Cosplay explains how she built her Bouncer Big Daddy costume


----------

